# Diy co2, no bubbles?



## ians55gallon (Oct 15, 2004)

I set my diy co2 system last night, i was done by 12, its about 11:40 am now and im still not seeing any bubbles, how long does yeast take to ferment? Did i just do it wrong? Oh big one(?), i made a pvc diffuser, the pvc glue(blue gunk) and the primer wont emit chemicals and kill my fish will they? Im really worried about that.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Usually it's a leak. Dunk your whole setup into a bucket of water and give a gentle squeeze.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Most likely a leak. When I did a DIY c02 setup it bubbled nicely into the tank after like an hour or so


----------

